# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 October 2005)

Well, well, well... it's been a shocker this month, hasn't it?   The October competition is drawing to a close and I'll wager quite a few of you are keen to see the end of the month and the beginning of the new competition. Will son of baglimit ride home to win on the stock that he almost gave away to tech/a? Only time will tell...

My thanks go out again to Marketech - specialists in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading - who continue to offer their support to ASF by sponsoring the stock tipping competition. If you haven't already be sure to pay them a visit at www.marketech.com.au.

Now it's time to recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on October 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

Make your selections carefully ladies and gentlemen... (no swapping son of baglimit!   ) And best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## sam76 (25 October 2005)

vsg please.


----------



## Profitseeker (25 October 2005)

BUY Please.  . Do these entries count towards the total for next month?


----------



## happytrader (25 October 2005)

ttr for me please

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## doctorj (25 October 2005)

FAR =)


----------



## Mofra (25 October 2005)

LAF please


----------



## krisbarry (25 October 2005)

PNO again, thanks Joe


----------



## el_ninj0 (25 October 2005)

MGX thanks joe.


----------



## brisvegas (26 October 2005)

GPE and i have no idea why . if it goes under 1c i'll pick another


...................... pete


----------



## son of baglimit (26 October 2005)

a good time to give FRE a run me thinks.


----------



## canny (26 October 2005)

What a shocker.
I'm really mulling over 3 different ones for November (no - MUL is DEFINITELY not one of them!!!!) - so will wait a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## tarnor (26 October 2005)

sau - based on drill results soon


----------



## Happy (26 October 2005)

MDM, thanks


----------



## Fleeta (26 October 2005)

I'll take NVC again, and for those of you who were upset that I boughht on the basis of 1 dodgy post by baglimit, I have made a 66% profit, so don't be concerned. In light of recent discussions, i'm wondering if I can sue baglimit if it all goes wrong?


----------



## amohonour (26 October 2005)

ext please


----------



## bailej03 (27 October 2005)

damn u doc, lol.

Could ADY actually get the iron ore plant this month!!?? 

I think I'll go with SUR for Eagle, just to good a prospect provided VPE pull their wait.


So, SUR for me Joe, thanks.


----------



## bvbfan (27 October 2005)

i'll have GIA this month I think


----------



## Yippyio (27 October 2005)

BNB, thanks Joe - Just to break the trend of Penny Dreadfulls


----------



## Lucstar (27 October 2005)

I dunno if im too late or now JOE. But if im not, id like to tip NGF


----------



## son of baglimit (27 October 2005)

I DONT BELIEVE YOU FLEETA - ive gifted you NMS at 20c (went to $1.50) NVC at 40c, FRE at 20c, AND YOU STILL COMPLAIN. GET A GRIP LAD.
if ya want theres another coming soon


----------



## rozella (28 October 2005)

MDL thanks Joe


----------



## Milk Man (28 October 2005)

IMD please Joe.


----------



## JetDollars (29 October 2005)

I might have a go for November.

UCL please Joe!


----------



## Porper (29 October 2005)

After missing out last month I am back boys and girls, so going for  last position 3 times  in a row 

So ENG is the one please joe.


----------



## canny (29 October 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> I DONT BELIEVE YOU FLEETA - ive gifted you NMS at 20c (went to $1.50) NVC at 40c, FRE at 20c, AND YOU STILL COMPLAIN. GET A GRIP LAD.
> if ya want theres another coming soon




Son of Baglimit - I'd be happy to hear your next runner please!!
Anything doing those 20c to $1.50 runs sound pretty good in my book. Not very often you can actually be in one from the start.
Joe - I'm still waiting until Monday for my pick!!


----------



## RichKid (29 October 2005)

I'll go with QGC please Joe. 

It looks like it'll correct a bit in the next few days but looks good on a weekly basis. I like the recent trend, some prospect of it ranging though at about these levels. More in the QGC thread although I haven't updated it for awhile.


----------



## markrmau (30 October 2005)

AZR for me please.


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

so are you going to be merciful and let me in ive been absent (minded)


----------



## RichKid (30 October 2005)

amohonour said:
			
		

> so are you going to be merciful and let me in ive been absent (minded)




amohonour
Joe would have to confirm it when he posts the entrant table but atm it looks like you're just missing out, maybe next comp, please note that only genuine posts are counted, you're okay on that front so far so keep it up.
Your profile:


> Total Posts: 55 (0.20 posts per day)


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

thanks for the encouragement rich kid. I hope that short little one counts lol


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

What is the deadline for getting into the tipping comp is it midnight on the last night. By the way good work joe in fact great work actually extraordinary effort you are an absolutely no doubt about it legend Sir Joe. Did that help lol


----------



## Knobby22 (31 October 2005)

REH


----------



## mime (31 October 2005)

stx please


----------



## crocdee (31 October 2005)

AIM for me thanks Joe


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2005)

ENG

OR 

SIE IF ENG Taken


----------



## GreatPig (31 October 2005)

Still making up my mind, but I just had a thought (after looking at RK's choice of QGC):

What happens if a stock is in trading halt or suspended at either the start or end of a competition?

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Still making up my mind, but I just had a thought (after looking at RK's choice of QGC):
> 
> What happens if a stock is in trading halt or suspended at either the start or end of a competition?
> 
> GP




Good question GP,

I think that is just another risk for competition entrants. Anyone is welcome to select a stock in suspension/trading halt if they wish. However, the same criteria (last traded price) will always be used to determine the entry and exit price of each stock for the competition.


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

joe could i please change from ext to MWR thanks


----------



## Bronte (31 October 2005)

GDY Please


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2005)

amohonour said:
			
		

> joe could i please change from ext to MWR thanks




Unfortunately, you cannot change your stock for any reason once you have selected it.


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

cheers never mind probably would have regreted it anyway :


----------



## canny (31 October 2005)

What a struggle to make a decision.
Amohonour - that's why you dodn't place your bet early!!!
As doc j is going back to his beloved FAR, I thought maybe I should return to my NEO!! But WME is drawing me in. They didn't fire as expected in October, so I'll give them another try. That should ensure NEO do well!!!!
Also got good money on PIO but they have had a decent price rise today.
Better push the submit button before I change my mind!!!!!
So - WME for me please Joe.


----------



## brisvegas (31 October 2005)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> GPE and i have no idea why . if it goes under 1c i'll pick another
> 
> 
> ...................... pete





christ this one bolted way to early. was 1.1c when i picked it and is now 1.9c at close today. no way it can go on with it. such is life


.............. Pete


----------



## Bingo (31 October 2005)

FCN please.

  Bingo


----------



## GreatPig (31 October 2005)

Put me down for EME.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## dutchie (31 October 2005)

TMS for me please Joe


----------



## brerwallabi (31 October 2005)

Hi Joe
Can I please take IGO it keeps going up, has not stopped since May nothing seeming to hinder it at the momment, a rare opportunity today as it dropped back to $1.63. If I missed seeing someone has taken IGO I will take CMX instead. Good luck to all.


----------



## canny (1 November 2005)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> christ this one bolted way to early. was 1.1c when i picked it and is now 1.9c at close today. no way it can go on with it. such is life
> 
> 
> .............. Pete



Hey Brisvegas,
Enjoy seeing your name at the top of the list - it may not last long - like mine last month - just a wonder for a few days!!!
I'm just down the road from GPE - so watch them with interest.


----------



## tech/a (7 November 2005)

ENG

Porper pipped me on entry thats 2 mths in a row.
TOX last month.

I'm to slow.


----------



## Profitseeker (7 November 2005)

Ouch. I am hurting. no beginners luck here.


----------



## sam76 (10 November 2005)

After missing out last month I am back boys and girls, so going for  last position 3 times  in a row 

And Porper returns with a vengence!  :

Although you're a long way from last place.

Don't worry mate, the months not over yet!


----------



## Porper (11 November 2005)

sam76 said:
			
		

> After missing out last month I am back boys and girls, so going for  last position 3 times  in a row
> 
> And Porper returns with a vengence!
> 
> ...





I still wouldn't bank on me not coming last 

I hold ENG and it will be exceptionally volatile, no doubt about it.Just wondering whether to press that sell button


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2005)

Congrats Kris! That's one huge gain to top the comp, must be our biggest ever return for the comp.


----------



## Bronte (30 November 2005)

Wow! 
Very well done Krisbarry +136.67%
Shame we lost such a quality trader/poster.
Well done Porper / JetDollars


----------



## JetDollars (24 December 2005)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Wow!
> Very well done Krisbarry +136.67%
> Shame we lost such a quality trader/poster.
> Well done Porper / JetDollars




can anyone tell the result for November?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 December 2005)

JetDollars said:
			
		

> can anyone tell the result for November?




JD... You can find the November competition results are here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25823&postcount=9


----------

